# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Where to buy Lumber in Hobart area

## TazManiac

Hi Guys 
I am about to build my first timber deck and am wondering where to look for timber in the greater Hobart area.  If you have any suppliers that sell to the public and are cheap then please let me know. 
Thanks in advance. 
Aaron

----------


## Black Cat

I get my lumber from a place just by the Showgrounds. Hard to find the first time you go. Turn off at the roundabout off the Brooker, on the road that goes up by the showground. When you get to the end of the road you turn right, not left as you are facing the railway line. It is a dirt area immediately behind the showground entrance. Don't follow the road around to the intersection. Once you turn right you will find it no worries. He supplies all the usual suspects but also more unusual species, so is a useful place to go. Also very helpful staff and they stock fixings as well. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Black Cat

Having gone there today myself, I can now tell you that the road I am talking about is Howard Road and the place is called Timber Wholesale. They do minor species, framing materials and seemed to have a good supply of various decking materials (I checked, lol).

----------

